# Dust Collector Hose



## bluespook (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a central dust/chip collector plumbed (4 inch main) to most of my power equipment, but I use a shop vac and broom for cleaning the equipment and floor. I would like to rig up a smaller hose, 1-1/2 or -/4inch, to the system todo the housekeeping chores. Looks like such hoses are fairly expensive in woodworker catalogs and stores. Does anybody know if pool hoses, which are much cheaper, will work?

Thanks, Blue




Blue


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't see why not.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Not sure about pool hoses. I picked up a sump pump discharge hose at Home Depot, $10/25ft to use as "pigtails" for my various sanders. That stuff works fine in shorter lengths but over about 4 ft with the shop vac running it sets up such a screech. I think the airflow through the hose sets up a vibration by rushing over the corrugations in the hose that is causing it. :smile:


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I think pool hose wood work fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## bluespook (Jun 9, 2013)

I got the hose--30 footer. Works, but the losses in 30 feet are pretty big. Cut the hose into two pieces-10 and 20 feet. Will attach them at two different location that together cover the shop. The 10 is good, the 20 is ok.

Blue


----------

